# Have you ever been to the Great Jack O' Lantern Blaze?



## Nocturnaloner (Nov 1, 2008)

http://www.hudsonvalley.org/events/blaze This event always generates gorgeous pictures of massive Jack 'O Lantern displays. Has anyone here seen it in person, and would it be worth a flight or a roadtrip?


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

That looks great. One of the things I want to do if I ever get to the point I can leave on Halloween. Right now we get over 1,000 toters. It's getting a little out of hand for just a couple to handle. So hubby suggested we take a couple of years off and travel to see other Halloween displays. And then when we start up again the numbers will be down to a more comfortable number. So this is on my list of places I'd like to go to. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jezebel82 (Oct 4, 2007)

I've only heard good things about it and it must be pretty good because by early September time slots were already selling out. I have tickets for Oct 16th so I'll come back and let you guys know what I think and hopefully have some pictures to post too.


----------



## Jezebel82 (Oct 4, 2007)

I'd also add that there are plenty of things to do in the NYC area around Halloween if you've never been. Definitely worth a trip in my opinion.


----------



## Nocturnaloner (Nov 1, 2008)

Jezebel82 said:


> I've only heard good things about it and it must be pretty good because by early September time slots were already selling out. I have tickets for Oct 16th so I'll come back and let you guys know what I think and hopefully have some pictures to post too.


Cool, that's only ten days away! Post pics for sure.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

i am dying to go to 'Sleepy Hollow'...i have to write it in for next year.


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

We went for the first time last year. It was amazing - much more impressive even than I thought it would be. We really enjoyed it. It runs after Halloween as well, so that's helpful to get a chance to get up there.

I don't know that I would fly in from Missouri *just* to see the blaze - that's a bit of a haul. But if you were planning out a fall trip with some other things as well it is definitely worth stopping in on.


----------



## HalloweenieChallenge (Oct 8, 2014)

Yes! I went!! It was like... a dream of mine to go!

Road trip yes - flight no.


It is REALLY crowded - they get tons of people every single night. If you go - take your time - most of the crowd will pass you by. 
Another tip - if you drive there - it is right next to a grocery store (Shoprite I think?) - Park in their parking lot  and *cough* they have restrooms too...

If you buy tickets watch out for the weather - we've been having freaky storms around Halloween - Sandy, a snowstorm - and we got cancelled twice! They rescheduled for later in the season... So you might want to pick dates carefully.



I would recommend - if you are thinking of flying in - to go to several Halloween things in this area:

1) The Blaze
2) Visit Sleepy Hollow and do some of their events 
3) The Headless Horseman Hayride - Not my thing personally, but a lot of people seem to love it. Totally depends on what you're into.
4) Go check out Halloween stuff in NYC - like the Botanical Gardens: http://www.nybg.org/exhibitions/2014/haunted-pumpkin-garden/
5) Or just enjoy fall in the Hudson Valley!


----------

